# What's next for the Right?



## SmugAutist (Nov 20, 2020)

Although Trump is still fighting a legal battle to dispute the likely fraudulent ballots that were cast during the election and he may still have a path to victory, we have to come to the realization that Biden is very likely to take office on the 20th of January, bringing the Democrats back to the White House and dealing a blow to the populist surge of the Right that began in 2015 with the UK referendum on their membership of the EU and was solidified with the 2016 upset victory of Donald Trump.

While Trump was not the only Right wing figure to rise up in the modern era, he is the one that has, for the most part, consistently remained Right wing as other conservative parties that have embraced nationalism have betrayed their base in favor of globalism: the conservatives in Canada, Australia, and Boris Johnson in the UK being the best examples. In the rest of Europe, the Right has, at best, been of minor consequence to the overall plans of global interests.

The question is: where does the Right go from here? Does the Republican party return to the Bush era ideas of neo-conservatism? Or do they choose to follow with the nationalist surge and return for more victories? Or, in the worst case, they stop being a movement overall and are cast aside by global and Chinese interests?


----------



## The Pink Panther (Nov 20, 2020)

The right will die after Biden carries out the bill that will expunge the alt-right from existence!


----------



## The Last Stand (Nov 20, 2020)

The Right will likely still count on Trump to carry them for a bit, until Trumpism dies from imitation or lack of relevance. 

It doesn't help that the Right's influence on media is mainly cringe memes, bigotry and war mongering figures that either splintered into their own thing or silently behind the scenes just biding their time for Trump.

Remember that even the RNC did not like Trump until he showed numbers and support.


----------



## TFT-A9 (Nov 20, 2020)

They're eager to return to their "graceful loser" plantations.  So much less work involved.


----------



## Biden's Chosen (Nov 20, 2020)

Re-education camps for the right. A great reset. Then a permanent gay space utopia.

Biden is the great uniter in chief.

Why don't we talk about Trump anymore? Because it's 2021.


----------



## -4ZURE- (Nov 20, 2020)

I will be hopeful. Trump will return in some fashion and quicker than expected. A new Republican will carry on what he did as how can a base that large be left ignored. The younger generations will be more right-leaning. Gen Z is the moderate-Gen X equivalent for Republicans while the children of Millenials will likely resent the abuses of the parents (like the trans conditioning), and turn out more Trump right-wing.

Trump’s biggest hurdle was going up against a stacked Dem party. Gen X is typically moderate, but they built up the Dems in the 90s and pushed Obama in the 2000s, to say the least, they are primarily Democrat. Millenials should have evened Republicans out, but thanks to Bush extending the life of the religious right, they are now super Dem. The consequences of this will appear as time goes on as Z and the next Gen are going to create a stacked GOP support base as they had to deal with absolute Dem craziness throughout teen or childhood years. Things will flip eventually. The world will even out before devolving into chaos in the other direction. Times are ruff, but the constant Doomering is a bit much.

Republicans will change. Bernie was never successfu, but look how many took after him. One Trump loss, that was likely BS like Bernie, will not drive the party back to the old days. More-than-likely it just creates a bigger opposition as change is inevitable.


----------



## ConfederateIrishman (Nov 20, 2020)

In the United States? Nothing in all likelyhood, they doomed themsleves decades ago by tying their social views to big buisness.


----------



## verissimus (Nov 20, 2020)

Gamergate 2.0!

But on a serious note, as far as I'm concerned the only logical thing next for them to do is quite frankly chip away at centralization and by that I don't mean secession, but refusal to carry out unconstitutional federal mandates/regulations.  I highly doubt Biden will have the will to punish states for doing this especially considering blue states and cities did just that during Trump.


----------



## The Last Stand (Nov 20, 2020)

They may as well merge themselves as one party. I can't tell them apart anyway.


----------



## Irritable Bowel Syndrome (Nov 20, 2020)

Sadly it's not going to be death, they're probably going to be controlled opposition until the end of time.


----------



## ConfederateIrishman (Nov 20, 2020)

verissimus said:


> Gamergate 2.0!
> 
> But on a serious note, as far as I'm concerned the only logical thing next for them to do is quite frankly *chip away at centralization and by that I don't mean secession, but refusal to carry out unconstitutional federal mandates/regulations.  *I highly doubt Biden will have the will to punish states for doing this especially considering blue states and cities did just that during Trump.


What the fuck did you think the South tried to do in the first half of the 20th century? It ultimately didn't work then, and the precedents made to stop that will be used to fuck you in the ass in the future.


----------



## verissimus (Nov 20, 2020)

ConfederateIrishman said:


> What the fuck did you think the South tried to do in the first half of the 20th century? It ultimately didn't work then, and the precedents made to stop that will be used to fuck you in the ass in the future.



In the first half of the 20th century?  You're going to have to enlighten me on what you're talking about man.  I'm all ears.  

Even then, with all due respect, as I said, if blue states and cities could successfully resist Trump, than I don't see why red states can't do the same with Biden especially with how disunited this country is right now.


----------



## The Last Stand (Nov 20, 2020)

The revisionist route of American history has left the Republican Party with no spine. They are left with all the burden of American's hardships of slavery, Jim Crow and racism with no forgiveness or redemption.

I'm not saying the Republican Party should abstain responsibility, looking at you Bush, but it's not fair or right for them to kowtow entirely because of actions that happened yesteryear.


----------



## ConfederateIrishman (Nov 20, 2020)

The Last Stand said:


> The revisionist route of American history has left the Republican Party with no spine. They are left with all the burden of American's hardships of slavery, Jim Crow and racism with no forgiveness or redemption.
> 
> I'm not saying the Republican Party should abstain responsibility, looking at you Bush, but it's not fair or right for them to kowtow entirely because of actions that happened yesteryear.


It's partially their own damn fault tbh.

After-all, consider how many times they feed into it in a desprate attempt of saying, "democrats are the real racists", virtue signal by throwing one of their own under the bus, and enable the very same companies who are now disposing of them.

Ultimately: they made this grave, and they can lie in it now.


----------



## The Last Stand (Nov 20, 2020)

I want to add to my previous point:

The Republican Party is now kowtow to TRUMP now. But, Trump is beginning to send them to the waste side because of the election results of 2020. 

They're almost whores to Trump now.


----------



## Gun Safety (Nov 20, 2020)

It would be pretty epic if Trump managed to stay in office, he's perfectly capable of it and he could do it legally, but I really doubt that he would try it. It's a little sad but I have a lot of curiosity for the adventure ahead.

As far as the future of the right, that's a multifaceted question. As far as I'm concerned there are three distinct branches of the right-wing that have their own goals and the future of the right depends largely on which one you personally think has more influence over culture and society.

1) Mainstream conservatism: Established conservative/right-wing people/institutions like the NRA, normie-republicans, pro-life advocacy groups, libertarianism, Fox News and probably what your parents ascribe to if they don't live in the west coast. If they remain the dominant force in the right-wing we can expect the worst outcome, generally trying to apply the breaks as the moderate left and left-left jockey for power at the expense of the country and America's cultural satellites. As per usual, right wing will just follow the left ten or fifteen steps behind as they try to avoid becoming an unviable party. 

2) Alternative right-wing: People trying to build a right-wing movement outside the republican party and outside established right-wing institutions, probably the most successful movement so far is the America First thing under Nick Fuentes. But Q-Anon and Infowars definitely fall under this category. If these grow in popularity it will be at the expense of the Republican party, leaching support and money from it slowly in proportion as these alternative more hardline grassroot movements increase. Might even lead to the collapse of the Republican party as a viable way to receive electoral wins. Will lead to a restructuring of power and the organization of the right-wing as an ideological minority, we've seen that young people tend to like this a lot more and get more excited for it. Could be good or bad, will definitely quicken the total dominance of the Democratic party over America (or at least make it obvious).

3 Intellectual right-wing: Think of the Neo-Reaction, paleo-conservatism, and anarchocapitalism to an extent. These people kind of work out in the middle of nowhere and generally don't intersect with mainstream politics as much. It appeals mostly to people who already have status in society but are unsatisfied with the current state of things. If this branch does anything it's peel away elites in the society. The whole system is held up by elites who believe and push left-wing ideas onto the masses, the less elites who are true believers and maybe are even hostile to the current system, the less power it has. This would be the slowest change and you probably would not see it happen, until all of a sudden you realize that the left hasn't cooked up anything especially crazy lately and things are seeming more normal and movies and video games are good again. Least likely path but probably the best.


----------



## The Last Stand (Nov 20, 2020)

Gun Safety said:


> 2) Alternative right-wing: People trying to build a right-wing movement outside the republican party and outside established right-wing institutions, probably the most successful movement so far is the America First thing under Nick Fuentes. But Q-Anon and Infowars definitely fall under this category. If these grow in popularity it will be at the expense of the Republican party, leaching support and money from it slowly in proportion as these alternative more hardline grassroot movements increase. Might even lead to the collapse of the Republican party as a viable way to receive electoral wins. Will lead to a restructuring of power and the organization of the right-wing as an ideological minority, we've seen that young people tend to like this a lot more and get more excited for it. Could be good or bad, will definitely quicken the total dominance of the Democratic party over America (or at least make it obvious).


Now you see, they're the reason why the right wing has gained popularity at the expense of isolating levelheaded people and brands. 

They're the problem. It doesn't help that boomers will consume anything that confirm their prejudices.


----------



## Syaoran Li (Nov 20, 2020)

-4ZURE- said:


> I will be hopeful. Trump will return in some fashion and quicker than expected. A new Republican will carry on what he did as how can a base that large be left ignored. The younger generations will be more right-leaning. Gen Z is the moderate-Gen X equivalent for Republicans while the children of Millenials will likely resent the abuses of the parents (like the trans conditioning), and turn out more Trump right-wing.
> 
> Trump’s biggest hurdle was going up against a stacked Dem party. Gen X is typically moderate, but they built up the Dems in the 90s and pushed Obama in the 2000s, to say the least, they are primarily Democrat. Millenials should have evened Republicans out, but thanks to Bush extending the life of the religious right, they are now super Dem. The consequences of this will appear as time goes on as Z and the next Gen are going to create a stacked GOP support base as they had to deal with absolute Dem craziness throughout teen or childhood years. Things will flip eventually. The world will even out before devolving into chaos in the other direction. Times are ruff, but the constant Doomering is a bit much.
> 
> Republicans will change. Bernie was never successfu, but look how many took after him. One Trump loss, that was likely BS like Bernie, will not drive the party back to the old days. More-than-likely it just creates a bigger opposition as change is inevitable.



I honestly think there's some truth to this, actually.

Maybe it won't be quite as optimistic as you think, but I do think they've blown their load too hard with 2020 and the Boomer/Gen X neoliberal corporatists only see the Millennial/Early Zoomer Woke Left as useful idiots and a moral flag to hide behind, no different than how the neocons viewed the Religious Right when it was a thing.

They can go back to corporate uniparty with GOP as controlled opposition and likely will but even with the fraud machine, I can definitely see a massive internal struggle between the Woke Left zealots and those in the bigwigs who have the real power and wealth. The "Orange Man Bad" is the biggest unifying thing that held this loose coalition together along with irrational fears of the Religious Right somehow coming back into power.

If the Right goes back to corporatism and traditionalism, they're fucked.

The "hurr durr what are we conserving?" assholes like Fuetnes and The Distributist don't seem to get that a return to Judeo-Christian traditionalist moralism will only hasten the demise of the Right, not preserve it.


----------



## The Last Stand (Nov 20, 2020)

Syaoran Li said:


> If the Right goes back to corporatism and traditionalism, they're fucked.
> 
> The "hurr durr what are we conserving?" assholes like Fuetnes and The Distributist don't seem to get that a return to Judeo-Christian traditionalist moralism will only hasten the demise of the Right, not preserve it.


Tell them to take a good, long look at Portland and San Francisco. And ask what are we conserving instead of being racist edgelords.

American conservatism should be based on conserving and perserving American values for the better of the country's foundation. Basing it on religion was their first mistake, America wasn't founded on religion. Quite the opposite, religion was too staunch from the King. They left for religious freedom.

Religion is supposed to evolve over time. Islam is a perfect example of why.


----------



## Gun Safety (Nov 20, 2020)

The Last Stand said:


> Now you see, they're the reason why the right wing has gained popularity at the expense of isolating levelheaded people and brands.
> 
> They're the problem. It doesn't help that boomers will consume anything that confirm their prejudices.



Levelheaded is a relative term, maybe pragmatic is a better word for it. Levelheaded/pragmatic right-wing people are resigned to losing and never having power and are comfortable with it. It definitely slows down the left but on the other hand also keeps them motivated to fight. It's not really accelerationist but I prefer the democrats take complete control and the right be isolated to a ideological minority, then the left will have to take responsibility for their own policies. But maybe that's  of me.



Syaoran Li said:


> I honestly think there's some truth to this, actually.
> 
> Maybe it won't be quite as optimistic as you think, but I do think they've blown their load too hard with 2020 and the Boomer/Gen X neoliberal corporatists only see the Millennial/Early Zoomer Woke Left as useful idiots and a moral flag to hide behind, no different than how the neocons viewed the Religious Right when it was a thing.
> 
> ...



Like it or not but right-wing and Christianity are intrinsic, they are right about that. Outside of larping about wheat fields isn't traditionalism just applying Christian values when creating policies? Emphasizing family structure and traditional morality and all that. Could not imagine a right-wing that isn't just neo-con corporatism without traditionalism.


----------



## CrippleThreat (Nov 20, 2020)

_"They're totally going to so something unprecedented and unpredictable, guys! Big happenings a-comin'! The left are going to fuck up so hard once they get into power, it's going to be as if they're doing the work for us! Even if we lose this time, we'll get them in 22 and 24! Even the VBNMW types will realize how bad they are!"_

Yeah, aight.

Doom is tiring, so I'll make it quick. The right will function as if Big O never left (not like he did anyway); glamour to the left at all times, while the right goes back to being the meddling side thorn. That's it while the electorate becomes "sighing at McCain-Romney types" depressed and hungry. But to the latter, no substance will come unless God sends another Reagan, and lol at the thought of that guy/gal not being a feigning grifter.

If you want optimism and "hopium" (seriously, who made these words?), pray that Harris pulls a '16 Clinton and the Democrat/Uniparty machine pulls a Harry Reid and gets so high on their farts they become arrogant once more to belief that they can never lose and win by fielding out literal day-old shit.

If the Right still have their balls buried deep inside the DNC/Left's handbags, I expect '08 Obama levels minimum and '96 Clinton levels maximum for years for the Democrats.


----------



## TFT-A9 (Nov 20, 2020)

ConfederateIrishman said:


> It's partially their own damn fault tbh.
> 
> After-all, consider how many times they feed into it in a desprate attempt of saying, "democrats are the real racists", virtue signal by throwing one of their own under the bus, and enable the very same companies who are now disposing of them.
> 
> Ultimately: they made this grave, and they can lie in it now.


Validating the "racism" argument by so much as acknowledging it is a huge mistake.  You're basically agreeing to play a rigged game.  Someone ever brings up racism, you fucking ignore it as a matter of principle.  "Racist" is a snarl word, it's not designed to be argued against, it's designed to force you to argue on their terms.  They will change the definition as it pleases them, you will meet one of their goalposts on paper and they will promptly move it 50 yards downfield, and the cycle repeats endlessly.  The fact that the GOP ever engaged in that proves they're fucking morons or willingly playing the part of "graceful losers".


----------



## -4ZURE- (Nov 20, 2020)

Syaoran Li said:


> I honestly think there's some truth to this, actually.
> 
> Maybe it won't be quite as optimistic as you think, but I do think they've blown their load too hard with 2020 and the Boomer/Gen X neoliberal corporatists only see the Millennial/Early Zoomer Woke Left as useful idiots and a moral flag to hide behind, no different than how the neocons viewed the Religious Right when it was a thing.
> 
> ...


I kinda have been trying to say this...

I think people look into the woke left a little to much and do not see the glaring opposition to them from the older parts of the left, other than the obvious law-makers/ neo-libs in power. The actual support base is a disaster unified by a singular hatred of Trump. Now that the Trump safety-guard is down, I expect a bit of chaos in the party to arise. It already seems like AOC and friends want to remove old neo-libs from power by force, with the first being Nancy. If they start getting their way, I expect the older portion of Dems to leave. I listen in on my parents who have been Left since Clinton, and they cannot even stomach Bernie. AOC is typically more extreme than the old socialist, so they are likely to have many issues with her. The only reason they like her or Bernie is simply because they are strong Dems to beat Trump. They would never go for them without TDS to say the least.

The Dems are going to be a nothing party for awhile. Joe is not going to do anything extreme and that is what the old guard likes. He is a president that can let them be complacent and detached from politics as the news will be silent about him. They will definitely turn on woke SJWs if they stir up anything in the party as it breaks the "everything is okay" emersion. Trump probably did us well as X is more nostalgic and looking for complacency than ever, while the woke is more fired up than ever, the conflict will come between the two eventually. 

As for younger gens, they will likely go right, with the Millennials' children likely being super. A religious right comeback may very well happen as I assume the Millennials will just enact the same extreme practices religious Boomers did, but now with Trans material instead of God. Z will be moderate Republican, likely splitting like X has over Trump when the big new Dem comes rolling in.

If I had to predict the next few years:
-Biden wins to the pleasure of Dems.
-Wokes start to try to overturn  Dem party to be Socialist/Communist, and Gen X loses it on them
-Either Wokes win and push X to be Republican in 24, or Wokes get pushed out and try to form a 3rd party that will inevitably fail. Either way, the Dems at large will be hurting unless one generation just takes it.
-Z get slowly brought in the more elections go by, giving more favor to Republicans
- Millenial children will go back to Religious stuff as revenge against the parents.
-Both Dem and Republican parties change, GOP embraces Trump, and DNC something?
-We restart the process a good 20-30 years later


----------



## The Last Stand (Nov 20, 2020)

CrippleThreat said:


> _"They're totally going to so something unprecedented and unpredictable, guys! Big happenings a-comin'! The left are going to fuck up so hard once they get into power, it's going to be as if they're doing the work for us! Even if we lose this time, we'll get them in 22 and 24! Even the VBNMW types will realize how bad they are!"_
> 
> Yeah, aight.
> 
> ...


TLR: all talk, no action.


----------



## CrippleThreat (Nov 20, 2020)

The Last Stand said:


> TLR: all talk, no action.


Just infinite 2008. Maybe the GOPe will have ol' Cheney run...


----------



## mr.moon1488 (Nov 20, 2020)

It's likely best if the RNC goes ahead and dies out.  It's basically just a meme party that tricks white people into subjecting themselves to a Jew-controlled system by making promises it never intends to keep.


----------



## The Last Stand (Nov 20, 2020)

mr.moon1488 said:


> It's likely best if the RNC goes ahead and dies out.  It's basically just a meme party that tricks white people into subjecting themselves to a Jew-controlled system by making promises it never intends to keep.


Somebody told me that they want the Democratic Party "dismantled" for that same reason.

Having a two party system is the closest thing we have to choice in our government.


----------



## Kosher Dill (Nov 20, 2020)

I think the answer to "what's next" depends entirely on what Trump does once he's out of office. The thing is that nobody in government _likes_ him, and there's no institutional Trump faction since he reshuffled his appointees every five minutes and left the government half-unstaffed. All the pull Trump has comes from people being afraid to anger his legions of fans. 
If Trump decides to just go home and sulk after January (as he may very well do), I think The Establishment will seamlessly regrow.
If he decides to stay in politics and take his show on the road... well, that depends on just how much of an organization he'll be able to run with the government, media, and tech all actively trying to freeze him out.


----------



## 💗Freddie Freaker💗 (Nov 20, 2020)

The right will become cute femboys at Joe Biden's feminization camps.


----------



## L50LasPak (Nov 22, 2020)

Speculation that a religious right wing is going to return is ridiculously naive at best. While I do fully expect Zoomers and whatever the children of Millennials are to be rebellious towards the attitude of their parents, I don't see that manifesting in a return to religion. The proliferation of technology has drastically changed people's outlooks and perspectives on spirituality. I can see a kind of pop-religion arising in that climate, but I generally expect the younger generations to be total heathens. If there is a recognizable conservative movement in the future, I don't expect it to incorporate a religious element to a significant degree.


----------



## CheezzyMach (Nov 26, 2020)

Syaoran Li said:


> I honestly think there's some truth to this, actually.
> 
> Maybe it won't be quite as optimistic as you think, but I do think they've blown their load too hard with 2020 and the Boomer/Gen X neoliberal corporatists only see the Millennial/Early Zoomer Woke Left as useful idiots and a moral flag to hide behind, no different than how the neocons viewed the Religious Right when it was a thing.
> 
> ...


The Woke Left and Corporate Left are already fighting, Biden and Harris are trying a hard pivot to the Center and both sides are blaming the other for why the Republicans kicked their asses down ballot.

If Biden dumps the wokies and corporate media follows suit the Trump style republicans are done for I think unless they focus on actual policy and not culture war shit.

TBH I think most Americans are tired of culture war shitflinging but I could be wrong.


----------



## Bibendum (Nov 26, 2020)

-4ZURE- said:


> I think people look into the woke left a little to much and do not see the glaring opposition to them from the older parts of the left, other than the obvious law-makers/ neo-libs in power. The actual support base is a disaster unified by a singular hatred of Trump. Now that the Trump safety-guard is down, I expect a bit of chaos in the party to arise. It already seems like AOC and friends want to remove old neo-libs from power by force, with the first being Nancy. If they start getting their way, I expect the older portion of Dems to leave. I listen in on my parents who have been Left since Clinton, and they cannot even stomach Bernie. AOC is typically more extreme than the old socialist, so they are likely to have many issues with her. The only reason they like her or Bernie is simply because they are strong Dems to beat Trump. They would never go for them without TDS to say the least.





CheezzyMach said:


> The Woke Left and Corporate Left are already fighting, Biden and Harris are trying a hard pivot to the Center and both sides are blaming the other for why the Republicans kicked their asses down ballot.
> 
> If Biden dumps the wokies and corporate media follows suit the Trump style republicans are done for I think unless they focus on actual policy and not culture war shit.



Counterintuitive as it may seem, Trump's loss presents an opportunity for the Right, which I greatly hope they don't totally squander for once. The American Left is currently an inherently unstable coalition of otherwise oppositional factions, a Too-Big Tent where the sole unifying doctrine is Trump-hatred. It has always been viciously sectarian, and once Trump is gone I expect to see serious splintering within the Democratic Party as the various factions battle for dominance. The Neolibs and the Woke DSA types hate each other, and both hate and are hated by the Dirtbag Left, the blacks resent the whites, the sane factions of the LGB + feminists are troubled by the promotion of troonery, the Jews are threatened by the Left's embrace of Islamism, and the number of actual liberals remaining is seemingly negligible, since most have either abandoned liberal principles in favor of woke authoritarianism or have allied with the Right in hopes of stopping the madness. If the Right thinks it can return to the old Neocon + Religious Right alliance and treat the Trump phenomenon as an embarrassing fluke, it will fade into deserved irrelevance; if it embraces a populist civ nat platform with concrete policies rather than meaningless talking points, it'll have a future. However, I do see some serious challenges ahead. Firstly, the right will need to get a grasp on the culture and build strong institutions of its own, and unfortunately it's way behind the Left in this respect. Also, it'll have to rein in the nutcases before they further impede the movement, particularly shit like Q and some of the crazier far-Right factions that will only scare off normies, erode credibility, and pollute the brand. It should make immediate efforts to curb its warmongering tendencies and bring our troops home, letting the Left become the party of endless war and dealing a major blow to the Left's self-conception and popular image. And of chief importance -- and I'm sure this will be difficult for the cucks in leadership who have gotten very used to doing this for years -- it will have to stop playing the Left's identity game, stop caring about baseless accusations of "-isms", stop "losing with dignity," and start focusing on delivering desired results to its supporters.


----------



## murdered meat bag (Nov 26, 2020)

the GOP is going to go back to being the Globalist party ASAP. so either in 2020 if the courts fuck trump or in 2024 when they jew the primaries for nikki haley and expect deplorables to show up. i sat through a jewing of the primaries in 2016 for ted cruz, the gope will do it. they really want that democrat respect and invitations to the wine parties.


----------



## NynchLiggers (Nov 26, 2020)

The lolsuits will go nowhere.
Blimpf is going to consneed, the legal challenges are only to make sure every single Trumper fight tooth and nail to fuck the dems over.
Unlike what some people here say, Blimpf's influence in the GOP will last for at least four more years.


----------



## -4ZURE- (Nov 26, 2020)

Bibendum said:


> Firstly, the right will need to get a grasp on the culture and build strong institutions of its own, and unfortunately it's way behind the Left in this respect. Also, it'll have to rein in the nutcases before they further impede the movement, particularly shit like Q and some of the crazier far-Right factions that will only scare off normies, erode credibility, and pollute the brand.


I would argue against this, the right is far ahead of the left on taking hold of culture. While the effects are yet to show, I believe the Right’s future is especially bright. This election was an odd showing. The Republicans have support, but much of it is Gen Z, a generation that is still unable to vote for the most part. It seems that as you move farther down the generation, the more of a stronghold Trump has even in typically liberal areas. These people could not vote for Donny, so this election was really up to the older gens. Gen X and Millenials comprise the Democrat stronghold as they control the tv media and norm ie sites like FaceBook. Those things are dying off though, so the Republicans are being smart and taking over smaller sites that people under 40 would actually use.

As for the right-wing crazies, they really are not that bad. Most of it is blantant lies made up by Millenial/Gen X news outlets knowing the audience knows nothing about the wider web. Republicans cannot do anything. Millenials are already fully decided on their party and X is starting to show their age and how little they know about the internet. The Proud Boys, for all their lolcowness are fairly accepting and far from the white supremacy base most media labels them as. Q is just Boomer conspiracy theorists that would have been a weird untouched part of the internet 10 years ago, but is now just being blown out of proportion because Trump bad. In all honesty, most of the right has a handle on themselves now it is just media depicting them poorly to suit an agenda that they know the audience will take to.



Bibendum said:


> Counterintuitive as it may seem, Trump's loss presents an opportunity for the Right, which I greatly hope they don't totally squander for once. The American Left is currently an inherently unstable coalition of otherwise oppositional factions, a Too-Big Tent where the sole unifying doctrine is Trump-hatred. It has always been viciously sectarian, and once Trump is gone I expect to see serious splintering within the Democratic Party as the various factions battle for dominance. The Neolibs and the Woke DSA types hate each other, and both hate and are hated by the Dirtbag Left, the blacks resent the whites, the sane factions of the LGB + feminists are troubled by the promotion of troonery, the Jews are threatened by the Left's embrace of Islamism, and the number of actual liberals remaining is seemingly negligible, since most have either abandoned liberal principles in favor of woke authoritarianism or have allied with the Right in hopes of stopping the madness.


Yeah, I have no idea how the left can survive. Just look at the candidates they have to continue their legacy:

Kamala Harris - A woman who Black men hate so much that they voted Trump. The only people who like her are either playing identity politics, did not watch a single Democrat debate, or are full of TDS and Biden worship (or all three). She was the worst possible pick and only brought up by Biden, so if she is the Dems future, they are screwed. The only thing ever mentioned about her is the historicness of her being a black woman as Vice President. She is bound to fall to any not 24/7 Hitler depicted presidential candidate.

Pete - The dude is super generic and really is just “I am the young Dem“ that Gen X can take to so they do not have to go with Biden. He is a false middle ground between Bernie and Biden that Dems prompt up hoping to win. The problem is that he has no appeal at all to Progressives, and him being gay is hated on by blacks and Muslims in the party adding to the Too-Big-Tent idea. He is basically the white soccer mom candidate, which is really weird to say, but you know it is true. Outside of extremely white audiences, what does this dude have.

AOC - Just instant turn off candidate that will rally up the radicals. I am sure there are even parts of Bernie’s base that thinks she is too far left. Gen X, normies, and Tulsi Progressives are likely to have it out with her, and she will not get any Republicans. She will certainly create huge rifts, which will be a problem for the old guard.

Unless Tulsi or someone like her ends up running, there really is no good choice come 24. It is either extreme left or establishment, no in between.


----------



## SmugAutist (Nov 26, 2020)

-4ZURE- said:


> I would argue against this, the right is far ahead of the left on taking hold of culture. While the effects are yet to show, I believe the Right’s future is especially bright. This election was an odd showing. The Republicans have support, but much of it is Gen Z, a generation that is still unable to vote for the most part. It seems that as you move farther down the generation, the more of a stronghold Trump has even in typically liberal areas. These people could not vote for Donny, so this election was really up to the older gens. Gen X and Millenials comprise the Democrat stronghold as they control the tv media and norm ie sites like FaceBook. Those things are dying off though, so the Republicans are being smart and taking over smaller sites that people under 40 would actually use.


While I do agree on the latter part that the Democrats are still going to go to war with their own party, I am very much blackpilled in the cultural front. I'm not pessimistic because the sentiment is not there, far from it, but the problem is that the left have so much ground on the cultural institutions that they will simply stamp out any sort of culture that doesn't bend to their whims.

I mean let's go from the beginning. Wokes take over popular franchises and push their ideology into brands they did not create and were merely given because fellow idealogues liked their politics. Fanbases decry these new productions, be it movies, games, comics, books, etc. The left then smugly tells them that if they are so concerned with the direction they're taking, then they should make their own IPs. To their surprise, the non-wokes do just that, and find quite a bit of success. The left, now embarrassed, then switches gears and contacs the publishers to cancel these new people. "Oh, you alt-right nazi, that's not a problem, just make your own publisher!" Then, they do just that, followed by the wokes once again changing tactics and contacting their fellow idealogues in fucking banks and payment processors so that the publisher can't take their customer's money. What is the right supposed to do then? Make their own banks and Paypals?

This carries on on many things, including alt-tech like Gab and Bitchute. Silicon Valley either contacts their friends in government/banks/financial institutions to shut them down or, if they become really big, buys them and are just added to the Silicon Valley machine. Trump and the GOP were warned many times that they should have taken action against Big Tech and cultural institutions and the only thing we got was Ted Cruz giving countless lectures to Zuck and Dorsey, them nodding their heads, and then continuing to do business as usual like a child that recieved a warning from their parents but no actual punishment.

The Right does have a path forward, but they're going to have to find a way that doesn't account for culture. They're just fucked now unless the whole Hollywood/Big Tech/Silicon Valley machine comes crushing down.


----------



## Samson Pumpkin Jr. (Nov 26, 2020)

Assuming that everyone will have bread and circus in perpetuity, the right will continue to slide leftwards forever. 
Assuming that there is some great catastrophe (i.e. great depression) in the future it is fascism. I think people are too optimistic.


----------



## Samson Pumpkin Jr. (Nov 26, 2020)

SmugAutist said:


> While I do agree on the latter part that the Democrats are still going to go to war with their own party, I am very much blackpilled in the cultural front. I'm not pessimistic because the sentiment is not there, far from it, but the problem is that the left have so much ground on the cultural institutions that they will simply stamp out any sort of culture that doesn't bend to their whims.


The democrats will go to war with their party because that has happened so many times in the past. I remember the US civil war, and Joe Rogan on his history podcast showed me how the democrats split their party in two, having a northern democrat candidate and a southern one. We can see this happen so many times throughout history, like just look at it. It's gonna be Ben Shapiro epic style when the dems fuck themselves raw. Which will totally happen btw


----------



## SmugAutist (Nov 26, 2020)

Austrian Conscript 1915 said:


> The democrats will go to war with their party because that has happened so many times in the past. I remember the US civil war, and Joe Rogan on his history podcast showed me how the democrats split their party in two, having a northern democrat candidate and a southern one. We can see this happen so many times throughout history, like just look at it. It's gonna be Ben Shapiro epic style when the dems fuck themselves raw. Which will totally happen btw


It's not going to be a war, I'll concede that. It'll be more of the Dems tard-wrangling the Squad because they have such a low minority on the House (unless some of the GOP cave in and they give their votes). Most Democrat voters are still cucks that will vote blue no matter what, even if the candidate literally shits on their bed, rigs the primaries against their candidates, and recanvasses so that they can get rid of AOC. What I'm trying to say is that the narrative that Bernie and his ilk are taking over the party is too optimistic for the far left. The establismeht is going to get rid of them in record time if they step out of line.

It doesn't matter in the end, they will always vote blue no matter what.


----------



## Samson Pumpkin Jr. (Nov 26, 2020)

SmugAutist said:


> It's not going to be a war, I'll concede that. It'll be more of the Dems tard-wrangling the Squad because they have such a low minority on the House (unless some of the GOP cave in and they give their votes). Most Democrat voters are still cucks that will vote blue no matter what, even if the candidate literally shits on their bed, rigs the primaries against their candidates, and recanvasses so that they can get rid of AOC. What I'm trying to say is that the narrative that Bernie and his ilk are taking over the party is too optimistic for the far left. The establismeht is going to get rid of them in record time if they step out of line.
> 
> It doesn't matter in the end, they will always vote blue no matter what.


I mean, I totally agree. Like, in no way will the democrats ever form a united front in their party, in the near future. That would be ridiculous given the circumstances. I just cannot ever wrap my mind around how the democrats will ever reconcile their differences. It's not even like they're on the same political wing or spectrum of the party or anything like that. The far left is too far left for the (already) far left business dems to reconcile their position.


----------



## SmugAutist (Nov 26, 2020)

Austrian Conscript 1915 said:


> I mean, I totally agree. Like, in no way will the democrats ever form a united front in their party, in the near future. That would be ridiculous given the circumstances. I just cannot ever wrap my mind around how the democrats will ever reconcile their differences. It's not even like they're on the same political wing or spectrum of the party or anything like that. The far left is too far left for the (already) far left business dems to reconcile their position.


The main difference between the more active Democrat voters and the Republican voters is that the Democrat voters are cucks. The thing about cucks is that aside from being mental masochists, they also deeply insecure about themselves, which is why no matter how much their wife cheats on them, he will stay with her, because he can't see his own worth at getting another one. That's the same thing with the Democrats. The Dems can literally cheat them out of their candidate and insult them to their face, but they will still vote Democrat. You can see this with Michael Moore, Morello, the guy that plays the Hulk, etc. They all wanted to vote for Sanders, and even after they were blatantly fucked twice in the primaries, they still voted blue, as they always will.






The right, for their part, is more than willing to tell their own party to go fuck themselves. Sure, you have some vote red no matter what types, but Ron Paul's supporters didn't bother to show up for McCain or Romney, as well they shouldn't have. This is both a benefit and a curse. A benefit because the GOP tends to at least pay lip service to their more active base (hence the reason McConnel and Graham have stayed supportive of Trump, they know they'll get fucked in the next elections if they stab him in the back), and a curse because that means the Right cannot count with a sycophanticly reliable base as the Dems have.


----------



## L50LasPak (Nov 26, 2020)

SmugAutist said:


> Wokes take over popular franchises and push their ideology into brands they did not create and were merely given because fellow idealogues liked their politics. Fanbases decry these new productions, be it movies, games, comics, books, etc.



I'm behind the conversation a bit here but I would prefer it if this point of view kindly died. I don't see any of the ground the woke left has taken in the culture wars as actually relevant to the political side of things. Modern culture is cheap, disposable, forgettable Consume Product. No matter how woke it is, no matter how much clout it appears to hold today, tomorrow it will be forgotten about. That very same disposability and inherent cheapness that we loathe in new forms of media is the same reason it ultimately won't have a long term, lasting effect on history.

Frankly anyone who thinks that wokeness is anything but a trend has just bought into the marketing. I can see some aspects of it lingering as fallout, potentially, but not to the level of influence most people seem to think it has today.


----------



## Oglooger (Nov 26, 2020)

Many of them will clutch on to the Trump cult


Syaoran Li said:


> The "hurr durr what are we conserving?" assholes like Fuetnes and The Distributist don't seem to get that a return to Judeo-Christian traditionalist moralism will only hasten the demise of the Right, not preserve it.


Fuentes is merley a puppet to raise a new generation of complacent "humble losers" that will replace the boomers.
All he needs to do is say something "based" every now and then, convince his audience that he has a new method (which is just rebranded neoconservatism, aka neoliberalism running under the speed limit and more layers of smoke) and to give people some sort of "hope" every 4 or so years and then just humbly accept defeat as more rights, purchase power and property is seized by the common population


----------



## Samson Pumpkin Jr. (Nov 26, 2020)

Oglooger said:


> Many of them will clutch on to the Trump cult
> 
> Fuentes is merley a puppet to raise a new generation of complacent "humble losers" that will replace the boomers.
> All he needs to do is say something "based" every now and then, convince his audience that he has a new method (which is just rebranded neoconservatism, aka neoliberalism running under the speed limit and more layers of smoke) and to give people some sort of "hope" every 4 or so years and then just humbly accept defeat as more rights, purchase power and property is seized by the common population


Fuentes, the humble loser, will make conservatives feel comfortable again. In a way, it's a re-branding of Neo-conservative which I personally find distasteful. The entire brand is obfuscation and low energy gen z conservatism. Let's be honest, his rhetoric is making conservatives feel uneasy. Just another guy to make his cattle audience hope.

Let's see the new hope 4 years from now. It's a new infringement on private property, inflation and human rights such as the fact that the 2024 democratic platform plans to take away the internet which has been declared a human right by the UN in 1982. Nick Fuentes has not spoken out against their platform which is a clear indication that he is completely comfortable with democrats stealing his rights. The new republican party, piloted by nick, has already humbly accepted their defeat on the issue of the GND plan to introduce highspeed internet access to the countryside.


----------



## KooksandFreaks (Nov 26, 2020)

Well, the Republican party is in a bit of a pickle, that’s true. Trump’s over-the-top rhetoric and Twitter demagoguery made him wildly popular with the diehard base who like shit-talking morons. But, also?  Extremely distasteful to certain other conservatives. Think party elites and college-educated types.

Trump reminds me of Sarah Palin. Flash in the pan. His approach is to take stupid people for money on a grand scale. Not really sustainable in the long run. Wouldn’t be surprised to see him show up on the Home Shopping Network hawking toupees next year. You really think he cares about you, SmugAutist?

As for American conservatives? Since your party won’t help you? Support candidates who share your core values at the local level, county and state levels. I think you’re a fucking retard, SmugAutist, but that’s the best advice I have to offer.


----------



## Oglooger (Nov 26, 2020)

Austrian Conscript 1915 said:


> h I personally find distasteful. The entire brand is obfuscation and low energy gen z conservatism. L


So we're going from Tea party to Low-T Party.
I can't wait.


----------



## SmugAutist (Nov 26, 2020)

KooksandFreaks said:


> Well, the Republican party is in a bit of a pickle, that’s true. Trump’s over-the-top rhetoric and Twitter demagoguery made him wildly popular with the diehard base who like shit-talking morons. But, also?  Extremely distasteful to certain other conservatives. Think party elites and college-educated types.
> 
> Trump reminds me of Sarah Palin. Flash in the pan. His approach is to take stupid people for money on a grand scale. Not really sustainable in the long run. Wouldn’t be surprised to see him show up on the Home Shopping Network hawking toupees next year. You really think he cares about you, SmugAutist?
> 
> As for American conservatives? Since your party won’t help you? Support candidates who share your core values at the local level, county and state levels. I think you’re a fucking retard, SmugAutist, but that’s the best advice I have to offer.


Since when have I said I'm a diehard Republican or that Trump cares for me? I was a Bernie moron in 2015, ffs. I'm pretty sure Trump's looking out for himself and I pretty much saw him as someone that was merely slowing the spiral we'd been going through since the Clinton era. The MAGA phenomenon has no real philosophy. It's a reactionary movement that, in theory, is opposed to the uniparty. That may have been a boon in 2016 when people wanted something new, but Trump and the GOP's mistake was to never expand on their goals and motives other than "Make America Great Again."


----------



## KooksandFreaks (Nov 26, 2020)

SmugAutist said:


> Since when have I said I'm a diehard Republican or that Trump cares for me? I was a Bernie moron in 2015, ffs. I'm pretty sure Trump's looking out for himself and I pretty much saw him as someone that was merely slowing the spiral we'd been going through since the Clinton era. The MAGA phenomenon has no real philosophy. It's a reactionary movement that, in theory, is opposed to the uniparty. That may have been a boon in 2016 when people wanted something new, but Trump and the GOP's mistake was to never expand on their goals and motives other than "Make America Great Again."


Starting to think our founders fucked up with the two-party system. Have to keep voting for the clowns I hate the least. Although, the Bill of Rights is okay. : )

I’m curious, SmugAutist. How would you like the GOP to expand on their goals and motives?


----------



## Samson Pumpkin Jr. (Nov 26, 2020)

The Last Stand said:


> Tell them to take a good, long look at Portland and San Francisco. And ask what are we conserving instead of being racist edgelords.
> 
> American conservatism should be based on conserving and perserving American values for the better of the country's foundation. Basing it on religion was their first mistake, America wasn't founded on religion. Quite the opposite, religion was too staunch from the King. They left for religious freedom.
> 
> Religion is supposed to evolve over time. Islam is a perfect example of why.


Islam is actually good when you think about its long term affects. Like why should women have rights lol. The idea of rights makes me sick to my stomach. and free gender transitions? what a joke! Human rights = clown world/civilization destroying thinking. San Francisco needs to be cleaned epic genocide style. Genocide, by your thinking, is just the language of the unheard, so you have to deal with it. This is the path the new republican party should take


----------



## KooksandFreaks (Nov 26, 2020)

Austrian Conscript 1915 says:​the 2024 democratic platform plans to take away the internet

Horse is outta the barn, Fritz.


----------



## SmugAutist (Nov 26, 2020)

KooksandFreaks said:


> Starting to think our founders fucked up with the two-party system. Have to keep voting for the clowns I hate the least. Although, the Bill of Rights is okay. : )
> 
> I’m curious, SmugAutist. How would you like the GOP to expand on their goals and motives?


In the two party system, the way it gets around to satisfy the various factions of the left and right is to have coalitions. The Dems have, for instance, the Blue Dog coalition that represents the moderates within the party. Mainly, what I would prefer for the Republicans is to move away from the neo-con coalition and for more to join the paleocon coalition. Of all the coalitions, I think they are the best to go with against the Dems. They're not Libertarian lolcows but neither do they Puritan nutjobs.


----------



## KooksandFreaks (Nov 26, 2020)

SmugAutist said:


> In the two party system, the way it gets around to satisfy the various factions of the left and right is to have coalitions. The Dems have, for instance, the Blue Dog coalition that represents the moderates within the party. Mainly, what I would prefer for the Republicans is to move away from the neo-con coalition and for more to join the paleocon coalition. Of all the coalitions, I think they are the best to go with against the Dems. They're not Libertarian lolcows but neither do they Puritan nutjobs.


What is the difference between a neocon and a paleocon, SmugAutist?


----------



## The Last Stand (Nov 26, 2020)

Austrian Conscript 1915 said:


> Islam is actually good when you think about its long term affects. Like why should women have rights lol. The idea of rights makes me sick to my stomach. and free gender transitions? what a joke! Human rights = clown world/civilization destroying thinking. San Francisco needs to be cleaned epic genocide style. Genocide, by your thinking, is just the language of the unheard, so you have to deal with it. This is the path the new republican party should take


Okay, everything that comes out of his mouth, disregard as fact. Just rambling.


----------



## SmugAutist (Nov 26, 2020)

KooksandFreaks said:


> What is the difference between a neocon and a paleocon, SmugAutist?


Neocons tend to be globalist and believe in a strict foreign policy of intervention. Neocons were a vocal part of the Reagan coalition in the 80s but didn't really start to come to power until HW Bush and later in the Dubya presidency. This ideology was such a disaster that you can thank them for Obama in 2008. Paleocons are nationalist, with traditional ethics that are based on Christianity, but are not frothing at the mouth Evangelical nutjobs. Basically, the Jefferson Bible type of ethics. Anti globalist, anti immigration and anti multiculturalism. Trump was mostly seen as a rise for Paleocons after the failures of the neocons and Evangelicals under Dubya.


----------



## The Last Stand (Nov 26, 2020)

The Right (and the Democrats) for that matter need to stop initiating wars and blaming each other on them.


----------



## CheezzyMach (Nov 27, 2020)

SmugAutist said:


> It's not going to be a war, I'll concede that. It'll be more of the Dems tard-wrangling the Squad because they have such a low minority on the House (unless some of the GOP cave in and they give their votes). Most Democrat voters are still cucks that will vote blue no matter what, even if the candidate literally shits on their bed, rigs the primaries against their candidates, and recanvasses so that they can get rid of AOC. What I'm trying to say is that the narrative that Bernie and his ilk are taking over the party is too optimistic for the far left. The establismeht is going to get rid of them in record time if they step out of line.
> 
> It doesn't matter in the end, they will always vote blue no matter what.


AOC has already thrown two shitfits because the establishment is bullying her in the past couple weeks.


----------



## KooksandFreaks (Nov 27, 2020)

Upvote every you single post, you dick suckers.


----------



## CheezzyMach (Nov 27, 2020)

L50LasPak said:


> I'm behind the conversation a bit here but I would prefer it if this point of view kindly died. I don't see any of the ground the woke left has taken in the culture wars as actually relevant to the political side of things. Modern culture is cheap, disposable, forgettable Consume Product. No matter how woke it is, no matter how much clout it appears to hold today, tomorrow it will be forgotten about. That very same disposability and inherent cheapness that we loathe in new forms of media is the same reason it ultimately won't have a long term, lasting effect on history.
> 
> Frankly anyone who thinks that wokeness is anything but a trend has just bought into the marketing. I can see some aspects of it lingering as fallout, potentially, but not to the level of influence most people seem to think it has today.


I agree wokeness is a trend that'll probably die in the next decade.

Affirmative Action has existed since the 80s I don't see that as a woke thing. Diversity seminars might survive though.


----------



## The Last Stand (Nov 27, 2020)

CheezzyMach said:


> Affirmative Action has existed since the 80s I don't see that as a woke thing. Diversity seminars might survive though.


Not a "woke" thing, just another form of discrimination with some diversity.

Basically, give us a little bread.


----------



## KooksandFreaks (Nov 27, 2020)

CheezzyMach said:


> I agree wokeness is a trend that'll probably die in the next decade.
> 
> Affirmative Action has existed since the 80s I don't see that as a woke thing. Diversity seminars might survive though.


----------



## CheezzyMach (Nov 27, 2020)

The Last Stand said:


> Not a "woke" thing, just another form of discrimination with some diversity.
> 
> Basically, give us a little bread.


Are you talking about AA or the seminars?


----------



## The Last Stand (Nov 27, 2020)

CheezzyMach said:


> Are you talking about AA or the seminars?


Both.

Diversity seminars are just an excuse to play the victim card while projecting your insecurities and racism.


----------



## CheezzyMach (Nov 27, 2020)

The Last Stand said:


> Both.
> 
> Diversity seminars are just an excuse to play the victim card while projecting your insecurities and racism.


Yeah they do come off as a way for employees to self flagellate and virtue signal over being "one of the good ones" as they say.


----------



## KooksandFreaks (Nov 27, 2020)

The Last Stand said:


> Not a "woke" thing, just another form of discrimination with some diversity.
> 
> Basically, give us a little bread.


You had a look at the United States Congress lately? Basically a bunch of decrepit old white men who can barely wipe their own asses.


----------



## The Last Stand (Nov 27, 2020)

KooksandFreaks said:


> You had a look at the United States Congress lately? Basically a bunch of decrepit old white men who can barely wipe their own asses.


And old white women.

Boomers. ALL OF THEM.


----------



## KooksandFreaks (Nov 27, 2020)

The Last Stand said:


> And old white women.
> 
> Boomers. ALL OF THEM.


Let's play a game, The Last Stand. For every one old white women serving in the U.S. Senate you can name? I'll match you 2, no 3, senile, depraved, addled, old men.

Ain't nothing wrong with Boomers.  They're the ones making the wheels keep turning right now.









						Grateful Dead 7 19 89 The Wheel
					

keeps turning




					www.youtube.com


----------



## The Last Stand (Nov 27, 2020)

KooksandFreaks said:


> Let's play a game, The Last Stand. For every one old white women serving in the U.S. Senate you can name? I'll match you 2, no 3, senile, depraved, addled, old men.
> 
> Ain't nothing wrong with Boomers.  They're the ones making the wheels keep turning right now.
> 
> ...


You have a valid point.

Our government is run by old people that don't want to modernize for the betterment of the country or its citizens.


----------



## KooksandFreaks (Nov 27, 2020)

The Last Stand said:


> You have a valid point.
> 
> Our government is run by old people that don't want to modernize for the betterment of the country or its citizens.


"Morderize"! Lol, at the very least you gotta have a running pump.


----------



## L50LasPak (Nov 27, 2020)

The Last Stand said:


> The Right (and the Democrats) for that matter need to stop initiating wars and blaming each other on them.


This is probably the least likely scenario that's been suggested in the entire thread.


----------



## Samson Pumpkin Jr. (Nov 27, 2020)

The Last Stand said:


> You have a valid point.
> 
> Our government is run by old people that don't want to modernize for the betterment of the country or its citizens.


They are modernizing at such an incredible rate you wouldn't believe it. Wokeness was their idea because old people have functioning brains that can comprehend and develop new ideas and projects because they're just that good. I'm just kidding, they were way ahead of their time even in the 70s. This was their plan from the very beginning because that's the Jewish plan.


----------



## Secret Asshole (Nov 27, 2020)

Both parties are going to be squabbling.

The Left was temporarily united over the villain that was Trump. Without Trump, it will collapse into factionalism. Those that voted for Biden as a 'return to normalcy' will be sorely disappointed as that's not happening. The neo-liberals are going to scramble as quickly as possible to take back what they lost over four years of Trump. Progressives will start demanding more and more outrageous shit (we already see BLM doing this). Biden is going to put the teeth of the useful idiots on the curb and stomp skulls while pretending to throw them a bone. The last union dems (fucking lol if you're a union man and still a fucking democrat. Congrats, you're legally retarded) are going to get fucked six ways from Sunday by every branch of the Democratic party. Technocrats will be generally go the more neo-liberal way while outwardly appearing progressive, so expect neo-liberal dogma with a progressive coat of paint. Note, I am NOT predicting a democratic collapse. I am predicting a shift back to neo-liberalism after the extreme leftward shift that has gone on for four years. 

Republicans will face an insurrection as RINOs and neo-cons attempt to wrest control back of momentum from Trump supporters. They're not going to unite under Trump's coalition, they will try to dismantle it. Basically all major powers in both parties will be trying to purge populism from every political platform as it fucks with the money. As soon as Trump loses his last legal challenges and fucks off to wherever, the knives are coming out. Fox News pre-emptively jumped the gun with this, they basically just showed their cards and had to shrink back. Expect the GOP to attempt to do anything to dismantle the coalition. McConnell won't give a singular fuck as long as he keeps the senate majority. Arguably, the GOP will be more united because the destruction of Trump's coalition after the loss will be swift and brutal. Democratic squabbling will be much longer, bloodier and protracted. The right will see which way the wind is blowing and fall into line to take advantage of Dem squabbling.

Of course, Dem squabbling will only be on a national level. Local level politics in nearly every state, the Dem machine will dominate with voting machines going BRRRR. The constant failure of Republicans to build any significant local political machines will cause the slow bleeding death of the GOP. Simply put, the modern GOP cannot do political machines as well as the Democrats do, which is why the Democrats never really collapse even when all signs pointing to that they should. This is in large part due to the robust on-the-ground machines they've built. Look towards Chicago and New York and also major cities. Even with Republican held majorities, they actually work more with Democratic machines than their own. See Georgia. This is also largely due to the blurred distinction of neo-conservatives and neo-liberals, who are largely aligned in values but differ in tactics and strategies.

Expect to see a course correction to the blurring of lines between the parties again, as populists from both corners get the bullet.  Biden is largely going to be a neo-liberal/neo-conservative extension, blurring the lines between Obama and Bush.

The only thing to save us is another Kingfish:






And yes, I realize he was notoriously corrupt. That's the entire fucking point. He ran a well-greased, well-oiled political machine that ran the fuck over anyone that opposed him. He was also smart and well-spoken and captivating. All of the things that Trump isn't. And Trump doesn't have the machinery. At all. Which is why Huey Long was a Democrat, because he had the machine. See where I'm going?

That being said, I don't think either party will produce another Kingfish. We're basically approaching the era of the uniparty, with IDPol being pushed by all corners to divide and conquer the plebs. Which has been a tactic since forever. So no, IDPol isn't anything new. Its always been a tool of the rich (all rich) to divide anyone not rich. I do not believe there will be any winners except for neo-liberals and neo-cons. I expect the Republican shift to neo-conservatism will occur faster simply because the GOP is less fractionated than the Dems.


----------



## CheezzyMach (Nov 27, 2020)

Secret Asshole said:


> Both parties are going to be squabbling.
> 
> The Left was temporarily united over the villain that was Trump. Without Trump, it will collapse into factionalism. Those that voted for Biden as a 'return to normalcy' will be sorely disappointed as that's not happening. The neo-liberals are going to scramble as quickly as possible to take back what they lost over four years of Trump. Progressives will start demanding more and more outrageous shit (we already see BLM doing this). Biden is going to put the teeth of the useful idiots on the curb and stomp skulls while pretending to throw them a bone. The last union dems (fucking lol if you're a union man and still a fucking democrat. Congrats, you're legally retarded) are going to get fucked six ways from Sunday by every branch of the Democratic party. Technocrats will be generally go the more neo-liberal way while outwardly appearing progressive, so expect neo-liberal dogma with a progressive coat of paint. Note, I am NOT predicting a democratic collapse. I am predicting a shift back to neo-liberalism after the extreme leftward shift that has gone on for four years.
> 
> ...


TBH as long as woketards get kicked to the curb and culture shifts back to how it was pre 2014 I'll be happy.


----------



## Secret Asshole (Nov 28, 2020)

CheezzyMach said:


> TBH as long as woketards get kicked to the curb and culture shifts back to how it was pre 2014 I'll be happy.


They'll only get kicked to the curb (not only kicked, forced to bite it, stomped on it and then raped on it) if they stop being useful. Which basically, as they begin to push their luck and impinge on profit, is likely sooner rather than later. If you're expecting IDPol to be dumped, I've got bad news. IDPol has been around for hundreds upon hundreds of years. Identity Politics has killed more men than religion and cancer. Those that see religion as bad and killing people don't look at the root cause of it: The exploitation of people's identity to do what those in power want of them. With a few exceptions, IDPol has soaked humanity's blood into more soil than any other concept. Because that's what it's designed to do. From the Crusades, to Peasant Rebellions, to the IRA to Communism to Pinkertons inciting the Irish and Italians against each other, to critical studies. These ideas are designed to set people against one another so the most powerful profit from the chaos. It is used for manipulation and distraction and is not going away any time soon. Perhaps the only difference now is that IdPol used to be couched in other language to disguise it. They're taking our land, our faith, our jobs. Something else to dress it up nice and pretty to make it look like a moral good. Social Justice is just the latest iteration. 

Social Justice appears to be religion because it serves the identical purpose of religion. It offers a superior morality to set apart the 'other', to give those that hold the concept power to belittle others, to step on them, to destroy them without guilt or consequence. They mock organized religion on one hand while dressing themselves in the ideas and language of religion with the other. People go with IdPol because it allows them to belittle others with no guilt and with societal approval. It gives them permission for any sort of violence against others. Whether this is physical violence, censorship or even straight sexual abuse (Don't believe me? Look at how many predators there are among Trans who use it as an excuse. Or male feminists who are rapists). Identity politics is there to debase, degrade and humiliate the 'other' and even oneself. And it works because everybody wants to kick someone below them. 

Now, of course, IdPol movements die off all the time, but the tactic won't disappear. And it never will. Whoever takes over culture will inevitably employ the same tactics. I mean, you will get the Schadenfreude of seeing the Democratic party stab them in the back and in the face. That's inevitable. But eventually that knife will come for all of us.


----------



## CheezzyMach (Nov 28, 2020)

Secret Asshole said:


> They'll only get kicked to the curb (not only kicked, forced to bite it, stomped on it and then raped on it) if they stop being useful. Which basically, as they begin to push their luck and impinge on profit, is likely sooner rather than later. If you're expecting IDPol to be dumped, I've got bad news. IDPol has been around for hundreds upon hundreds of years. Identity Politics has killed more men than religion and cancer. Those that see religion as bad and killing people don't look at the root cause of it: The exploitation of people's identity to do what those in power want of them. With a few exceptions, IDPol has soaked humanity's blood into more soil than any other concept. Because that's what it's designed to do. From the Crusades, to Peasant Rebellions, to the IRA to Communism to Pinkertons inciting the Irish and Italians against each other, to critical studies. These ideas are designed to set people against one another so the most powerful profit from the chaos. It is used for manipulation and distraction and is not going away any time soon. Perhaps the only difference now is that IdPol used to be couched in other language to disguise it. They're taking our land, our faith, our jobs. Something else to dress it up nice and pretty to make it look like a moral good. Social Justice is just the latest iteration.
> 
> Social Justice appears to be religion because it serves the identical purpose of religion. It offers a superior morality to set apart the 'other', to give those that hold the concept power to belittle others, to step on them, to destroy them without guilt or consequence. They mock organized religion on one hand while dressing themselves in the ideas and language of religion with the other. People go with IdPol because it allows them to belittle others with no guilt and with societal approval. It gives them permission for any sort of violence against others. Whether this is physical violence, censorship or even straight sexual abuse (Don't believe me? Look at how many predators there are among Trans who use it as an excuse. Or male feminists who are rapists). Identity politics is there to debase, degrade and humiliate the 'other' and even oneself. And it works because everybody wants to kick someone below them.
> 
> Now, of course, IdPol movements die off all the time, but the tactic won't disappear. And it never will. Whoever takes over culture will inevitably employ the same tactics. I mean, you will get the Schadenfreude of seeing the Democratic party stab them in the back and in the face. That's inevitable. But eventually that knife will come for all of us.


Bro I just want the sex and violence of the pre woke era to come back and the overton window to cool off back to the Clinton/Obama era where the parties atleast pretended to try to meet each other half way and not tear the country apart out of spite.

 Basically if wokeshit dies and Joe and Kamala can tard wrangle the dems back to how they were before Social Justice became trendy I'll be happy.

I'd like the trans kids shit to stop too but I think that'll take a big tobacco level scandal which is still aways off I think.


----------



## Pointless Pedant (Nov 28, 2020)

CheezzyMach said:


> Bro I just want the sex and violence of the pre woke era to come back and the overton window to cool off back to the Clinton/Obama era where the parties atleast pretended to try to meet each other half way and not tear the country apart out of spite.
> 
> Basically if wokeshit dies and Joe and Kamala can tard wrangle the dems back to how they were before Social Justice became trendy I'll be happy.
> 
> I'd like the trans kids shit to stop too but I think that'll take a big tobacco level scandal which is still aways off I think.


We've had masses of sex and violence this year already. If you want a return to early 1990s crime rates I'll pass.


----------



## CheezzyMach (Nov 28, 2020)

Pointless Pedant said:


> We've had masses of sex and violence this year already. If you want a return to early 1990s crime rates I'll pass.


Well I'm referring to the entertainment media but fair enough.


----------



## Pointless Pedant (Nov 28, 2020)

CheezzyMach said:


> Well I'm referring to the entertainment media but fair enough.


Did that ever go away? The Handmaiden and Parasite have plenty of both and they came out in the late 2010s.


----------



## CheezzyMach (Nov 28, 2020)

Pointless Pedant said:


> Did that ever go away? The Handmaiden and Parasite have plenty of both and they came out in the late 2010s.


It's gotten severely toned down since wokeness became fashionable.

IDK, maybe I just miss the days when fanservice and sex sells weren't considered taboo in western media because of male gaze or such nonsense.


----------



## Pointless Pedant (Nov 28, 2020)

CheezzyMach said:


> It's gotten severely toned down since wokeness became fashionable.
> 
> IDK, maybe I just miss the days when fanservice and sex sells weren't considered taboo in western media because of male gaze or such nonsense.


"Fan service" was never a term widely used in any native English speaking country. And any given hip hop video is still full of sex sells.


----------



## CheezzyMach (Nov 28, 2020)

Pointless Pedant said:


> "Fan service" was never a term widely used in any native English speaking country. And any given hip hop video is still full of sex sells.


Good point.


----------



## Pointless Pedant (Nov 28, 2020)

Bring back the Bull Moose Party.

I've noticed that there's a huge amount of anti-corporate sentiment around now, so this is the perfect time to deploy red-brown alliance tactics and start pushing for social democratic policies with a strong sense of nationalism. This can pull in disaffected voters from the left and the right alike and form a united front against the neoliberals so many people despise. The successful nationalist movements in Europe are doing this, maintaining basic government public services while opposing mass immigration and cultural distortion. The leader of this movement should be someone with a clear message who does _not _act like a dick on Twitter.

The obvious evidence in favour of this approach is that Medicaid expansion passed by referendum in the state of Oklahoma, while affirmative action was defeated by referendum in the state of California. Combining "Great Society" social democracy with opposition to identity politics and the critical race mob is a clear winning combination, since the electorate is significantly left of elected officials on economic issues but a tad more conservative on social ones.


----------



## Kujo Jotaro (Nov 29, 2020)

Regardless of the direction of the right expect more grifting on every level, it seems to be the only thing that ever happens on the right.


----------



## NeoGAF Lurker (Nov 29, 2020)

I generally agree with Secret Asshole’s posts here but I think there will be a few other changes:

- Democrats will be further emboldened to act as leaders of a one party state. One of the first things a one party state does is lock down their status. So I expect a lot of EOs (if Congress ends up gridlocked) to make it easier to solidify that status. A lot of it will be watering down immigration and voter right enforcement even further. Basically do whatever they can to make voting meaningless. Don’t expect the media to report this and don’t expect Republicans to fight this.

- I think more bones will be tossed to the far left. However this is going to be done behind the scenes and of course, the media will be silent. You know like when Obama denounced safe spaces in his speeches while the Department of Education threatened to cut funding to colleges if they didn’t implement them? It will be like that. Biden and Harris will play up their centrist bonafides to the public and let loose a lot of far left apparatchiks.

- More gun control. This is a boomerlib bone to pick and we saw with Virginia, they mostly got away with it. Expect banks to refuse loans to gun manufacturers, class action lawsuits, and insurance companies charging premiums or just outright dropping homeowners who have guns. None of this will require legislation but will be encouraged in a Biden administration.

I think white independents and conservatives have a tough decision to make: grill and consume and continue to see freedoms and rights chiseled away or fight and organize. Not making it easy will be the Stop The Steal grifters who will try to lead these people into boondoggles that don’t help the cause much like the tea party a decade prior. Fighting and organizing is going to be tough because it means undoing 60 years of conditioning to just do nothing. However I think more whites of the center and right are going to find they don’t have much of a choice. The soap box and now the ballot box have been taken away, that just leaves the jury and ammo boxes left.


----------



## Pointless Pedant (Nov 30, 2020)

NeoGAF Lurker said:


> I generally agree with Secret Asshole’s posts here but I think there will be a few other changes:
> 
> - Democrats will be further emboldened to act as leaders of a one party state. One of the first things a one party state does is lock down their status. So I expect a lot of EOs (if Congress ends up gridlocked) to make it easier to solidify that status. A lot of it will be watering down immigration and voter right enforcement even further. Basically do whatever they can to make voting meaningless. Don’t expect the media to report this and don’t expect Republicans to fight this.
> 
> ...


Point 3 is actually already happening now. A lot of banks already refuse to lend to gun manufacturers, but it doesn't have much effect because the American gun industry is too big to fail. When tens of millions are being sold every year the industry can't just be choked out that easily. Refusing insurance to the 1/3 (at least) of the population that own them is also incredibly self defeating and won't work either.

https://www.thetruthaboutguns.com/b...t-with-truth-in-lending-to-firearms-industry/

Points 1 and 2 depend on the power of executive orders and given the Supreme Court leans R those will be comparatively limited. Biden will try to push all sorts of agendas with them but probably not that successfully compared to Obama, who had the court on his side most of the time.


----------



## Terrorist (Nov 30, 2020)




----------



## ConfederateIrishman (Nov 30, 2020)

Pointless Pedant said:


> Point 3 is actually already happening now. A lot of banks already refuse to lend to gun manufacturers, but it doesn't have much effect because the American gun industry is too big to fail. When tens of millions are being sold every year the industry can't just be choked out that easily. Refusing insurance to the 1/3 (at least) of the population that own them is also incredibly self defeating and won't work either.
> 
> https://www.thetruthaboutguns.com/b...t-with-truth-in-lending-to-firearms-industry/
> 
> Points 1 and 2 depend on the power of executive orders and given the Supreme Court leans R those will be comparatively limited. Biden will try to push all sorts of agendas with them but probably not that successfully compared to Obama, who had the court on his side most of the time.


The trick they will go with, I think, is they will unchain the federal bureaucracy which after 4 years of radicalizing itself will be gleeful to finally "fix" everything they can. Then they will do as much as possible in as many byzantine layers as possible, so that even if a court takes notice and rebukes something they did, they already are moving ahead on a dozen issues.


----------



## Pointless Pedant (Nov 30, 2020)

ConfederateIrishman said:


> The trick they will go with, I think, is they will unchain the federal bureaucracy which after 4 years of radicalizing itself will be gleeful to finally "fix" everything they can. Then they will do as much as possible in as many byzantine layers as possible, so that even if a court takes notice and rebukes something they did, they already are moving ahead on a dozen issues.


They'll certainly try that, but whether it will be much more effective than it was in the Obama era (when courts were much more tolerant of the sitting government) remains to be seen.


----------



## Jarolleon (Nov 30, 2020)

The right has basically frozen American social policy since the 1980s while the rest of the Western World has turned into Sweden. It's amazing that they've managed to hold the brakes on the train for that long. The right's future depends on the ways in which the Left fucks up in their attempt to "make up for lost time" (believing themselves to have an absolute mandate due to the echo-chamber they've built for themselves) . They'll reinvent themselves in opposition to whatever the Left does that pisses of old people.


Freebirth Toad said:


> Validating the "racism" argument by so much as acknowledging it is a huge mistake.  You're basically agreeing to play a rigged game.  Someone ever brings up racism, you fucking ignore it as a matter of principle.  "Racist" is a snarl word, it's not designed to be argued against, it's designed to force you to argue on their terms.  They will change the definition as it pleases them, you will meet one of their goalposts on paper and they will promptly move it 50 yards downfield, and the cycle repeats endlessly.  The fact that the GOP ever engaged in that proves they're fucking morons or willingly playing the part of "graceful losers".


Calling the core boogeyman of modern society "a snarl word" is like openly calling yourself an anarchist in the 19th century.



Secret Asshole said:


> Both parties are going to be squabbling.
> 
> The Left was temporarily united over the villain that was Trump. Without Trump, it will collapse into factionalism. Those that voted for Biden as a 'return to normalcy' will be sorely disappointed as that's not happening. The neo-liberals are going to scramble as quickly as possible to take back what they lost over four years of Trump. Progressives will start demanding more and more outrageous shit (we already see BLM doing this). Biden is going to put the teeth of the useful idiots on the curb and stomp skulls while pretending to throw them a bone. The last union dems (fucking lol if you're a union man and still a fucking democrat. Congrats, you're legally retarded) are going to get fucked six ways from Sunday by every branch of the Democratic party. Technocrats will be generally go the more neo-liberal way while outwardly appearing progressive, so expect neo-liberal dogma with a progressive coat of paint. Note, I am NOT predicting a democratic collapse. I am predicting a shift back to neo-liberalism after the extreme leftward shift that has gone on for four years.
> 
> ...


Also whenever a single group breaks the balance of power within a society and becomes its undisputed master innovation slows to a crawl, which was the case in almost every civilisation until late medieval Western Europe (after which we smoked the rest of the world with our tech lead so hard we felt guilty over it). Now that we're global, there won't be any external shocks to disrupt whatever order congeals, unless aliens show up to give us our own Century of Humiliation, Giant Meteor stops being a meme, or the Chinese in their typical arrogance do something so shitty that the Chinese puppets running the West decide to cut the strings. 

Either that or it's simply the Gilded Age 2: No Frontiers Edition.


----------



## Pointless Pedant (Nov 30, 2020)

Jarolleon said:


> The right has basically frozen American social policy since the 1980s while the rest of the Western World has turned into Sweden. It's amazing that they've managed to hold the brakes on the train for that long. The right's future depends on the ways in which the Left fucks up in their attempt to "make up for lost time" (believing themselves to have an absolute mandate due to the echo-chamber they've built for themselves) . They'll reinvent themselves in opposition to whatever the Left does that pisses of old people.
> 
> Calling the core boogeyman of modern society "a snarl word" is like openly calling yourself an anarchist in the 19th century.
> 
> ...


America was far, far ahead of Sweden on cannabis legalisation and social policies have changed significantly since the 1980s. Sweden also moved significantly towards the centre relative to how left wing they were back in Palme's day.


----------



## Syaoran Li (Nov 30, 2020)

Terrorist said:


> View attachment 1757891



I like how you think there's not a limit to what the masses can tolerate, I think we're already close to hitting that ceiling in 2020 if we haven't hit it already.

This is retarded strawmanning from a pathetic wannabe Puritan who thinks the right-wingers of the 1950's were too socially liberal and "degenerate"

Fucktards like you are why the smug fedora-tipping atheists became such a plague upon our society and why the Right will never succeed and why they lost the culture war so badly. Some things really are not worth conserving at all.


----------



## SmugAutist (Dec 1, 2020)

Syaoran Li said:


> I like how you think there's not a limit to what the masses can tolerate, I think we're already close to hitting that ceiling in 2020 if we haven't hit it already.
> 
> This is retarded strawmanning from a pathetic wannabe Puritan who thinks the right-wingers of the 1950's were too socially liberal and "degenerate"
> 
> Fucktards like you are why the smug fedora-tipping atheists became such a plague upon our society and why the Right will never succeed and why they lost the culture war so badly. Some things really are not worth conserving at all.


People are still too comfortable though. Maybe if the Great Reset is not a big meme and Biden starts to take away property rights like the AOCs of his party want. People really have to be pushed to the brink so they start to get ansty.


----------



## Terrorist (Dec 1, 2020)

Syaoran Li said:


> I like how you think there's not a limit to what the masses can tolerate, I think we're already close to hitting that ceiling in 2020 if we haven't hit it already.
> 
> This is retarded strawmanning from a pathetic wannabe Puritan who thinks the right-wingers of the 1950's were too socially liberal and "degenerate"
> 
> Fucktards like you are why the smug fedora-tipping atheists became such a plague upon our society and why the Right will never succeed and why they lost the culture war so badly. Some things really are not worth conserving at all.


The meme is a comedic exaggeration of a real phenomenon: the GOP moving leftwards with the Overton Window. Like it or not, it’s happened. Look at gay marriage - in 2008 Obama was too skittish to run on it, now not even Mike Pence can say anything against it. You’re a moderate lib, so you probably feel comfortable with the nu-GOP’s social consensus. But what if some aspect of the left’s social agenda that you dislike- fill in the blank -  becomes so mainstream the GOP feels they can’t reject that either, and you’re left in the cold with dinosaurs like me? We both wouldn’t want that to happen, but I think it’s what will happen.

My opinion is that people generally go along to get along out of necessity, and will accept a lot to get their material needs fulfilled (understandably so). It will take a lot, like pedophilia being mainstreamed, to mobilize a backlash. I think Balkanization between different cultural areas might be what happens.

Trump himself is socially liberal, but his campaign had elements of socially reactionary backlash (MAGA = Make America Great Again = return to an earlier time), and he was seen rightly or wrongly as a culture warrior. It was an element of his populism. The GOP, being cosmopolitan corporatists, didn’t like this and sanitized MAGA for its own ends.



SmugAutist said:


> People are still too comfortable though. Maybe if the Great Reset is not a big meme and Biden starts to take away property rights like the AOCs of his party want. People really have to be pushed to the brink so they start to get ansty.


Biden will be a 3rd/4th term of Obama, not communism. The AOC wing doesn’t do anything except manufacture consent for the DNC among left-leaning millennials. “Socialism” as it exists is a Trojan horse for Joe Biden, not the other way around.


----------



## Pointless Pedant (Dec 1, 2020)

SmugAutist said:


> People are still too comfortable though. Maybe if the Great Reset is not a big meme and Biden starts to take away property rights like the AOCs of his party want. People really have to be pushed to the brink so they start to get ansty.


Nothing in Biden's voting record suggests that he's going to embark on radical socialism. He's been an establishment Democrat all his career. Most likely AOC will be sidelined for his presidency.


Terrorist said:


> The meme is a comedic exaggeration of a real phenomenon: the GOP moving leftwards with the Overton Window. Like it or not, it’s happened. Look at gay marriage - in 2008 Obama was too skittish to run on it, now not even Mike Pence can say anything against it. You’re a moderate lib, so you probably feel comfortable with the nu-GOP’s social consensus. But what if some aspect of the left’s social agenda that you dislike- fill in the blank -  becomes so mainstream the GOP feels they can’t reject that either, and you’re left in the cold with dinosaurs like me? We both wouldn’t want that to happen, but I think it’s what will happen.
> 
> My opinion is that people generally go along to get along out of necessity, and will accept a lot to get their material needs fulfilled (understandably so). It will take a lot, like pedophilia being mainstreamed, to mobilize a backlash. I think Balkanization between different cultural areas might be what happens.
> 
> ...


One interesting note is that the last 4 years have seen a lot of states tighten their laws against underage marriage. These are a couple of examples:

https://www.springfieldnewssun.com/...ly-news-investigation/8WZqMZmdjJq5dNCSEWEPZM/

https://www.reuters.com/article/us-...s-efforts-to-ban-child-marriage-idUSKBN1JI2X9

At state level, paedophilia is less legally tolerated than it was, not more. Whether this is part of a backlash to certain cultural movements is unknown, but if anyone on the left does try to move paedophilia into the mainstream (and Biden won't, as you said he's basically Obama 2: Dementia Boogaloo) the result will just be a rejection of that idea by most states.


----------



## Samson Pumpkin Jr. (Dec 1, 2020)

Terrorist said:


> The meme is a comedic exaggeration of a real phenomenon: the GOP moving leftwards with the Overton Window. Like it or not, it’s happened. Look at gay marriage - in 2008 Obama was too skittish to run on it, now not even Mike Pence can say anything against it. You’re a moderate lib, so you probably feel comfortable with the nu-GOP’s social consensus. But what if some aspect of the left’s social agenda that you dislike- fill in the blank - becomes so mainstream the GOP feels they can’t reject that either, and you’re left in the cold with dinosaurs like me? We both wouldn’t want that to happen, but I think it’s what will happen.


assuming that Biden will have any actual and real control of the country. We all know that he's going to see a massive physical and mental decline once in office and that Kamalla will take over. Harris is just like the rest of them. She is totally incompetent; she slept to the top of Californian politics. I don't even know what she would do once she gets the real power because she's just that slimy and insincere. 


Syaoran Li said:


> I like how you think there's not a limit to what the masses can tolerate, I think we're already close to hitting that ceiling in 2020 if we haven't hit it already.


people literally have no breaking point. You can tell them to do anything so long as they get to watch the fresh prince and be fat at the end of the day. 


SmugAutist said:


> Maybe if the Great Reset is not a big meme and Biden starts to take away property rights like the AOCs of his party want. People really have to be pushed to the brink so they start to get ansty.


I don't know why libertarians think that the state taking away people's land will start anything serious. I could go over why people wouldn't revolt if Biden started taking away land, but we already have a real world example in south africa where the European population is still largely docile.


----------



## PaleTay (Dec 2, 2020)

Pointless Pedant said:


> Bring back the Bull Moose Party.
> 
> I've noticed that there's a huge amount of anti-corporate sentiment around now, so this is the perfect time to deploy red-brown alliance tactics and start pushing for social democratic policies with a strong sense of nationalism. This can pull in disaffected voters from the left and the right alike and form a united front against the neoliberals so many people despise. The successful nationalist movements in Europe are doing this, maintaining basic government public services while opposing mass immigration and cultural distortion. The leader of this movement should be someone with a clear message who does _not _act like a dick on Twitter.
> 
> The obvious evidence in favour of this approach is that Medicaid expansion passed by referendum in the state of Oklahoma, while affirmative action was defeated by referendum in the state of California. Combining "Great Society" social democracy with opposition to identity politics and the critical race mob is a clear winning combination, since the electorate is significantly left of elected officials on economic issues but a tad more conservative on social ones.


That sounds awful in the best case scenario and in that situation you'd also have to have a dynastic party without becoming corrupt, the Left winning even one election would destroy that system as it would likely lead to president AOC being viable. It would destroy anything left of the middle class, and hurt America's ability to contest major corporations and China.


----------



## draggs (Dec 2, 2020)

What's next?

Red tsunami in 2022, another one in 2024 in America

Globally the political right will continue to benefit from the rise of China and the malaise of Europe


----------



## SmugAutist (Dec 2, 2020)

draggs said:


> What's next?
> 
> Red tsunami in 2022, another one in 2024 in America
> 
> Globally the political right will continue to benefit from the rise of China and the malaise of Europe


Neither. Democrats will cheat in both of those. Not that they will really need to do so as much as this one seeing as how GOP voters will likely be demoralised by how much their party cucked this time around. I think we're fucked for the next few years until conservatives start to win on cultural fronts and are willing to get as dirty as the Democrats. Until then, no victories.


----------



## draggs (Dec 2, 2020)

SmugAutist said:


> Neither. Democrats will cheat in both of those. Not that they will really need to do so as much as this one seeing as how GOP voters will likely be demoralised by how much their party cucked this time around. I think we're fucked for the next few years until conservatives start to win on cultural fronts and are willing to get as dirty as the Democrats. Until then, no victories.




Strongly. They stole the election by weakening the rules on mail-in ballots to the point that they might as well have not existed, and still broke them anyway, and still almost didn't pull it off. Be demoralized all you want but that is exactly the opposite of what I'm seeing from normie Republican voters.


----------



## SmugAutist (Dec 2, 2020)

draggs said:


> Strongly. They stole the election by weakening the rules on mail-in ballots to the point that they might as well have not existed, and still broke them anyway, and still almost didn't pull it off. Be demoralized all you want but that is exactly the opposite of what I'm seeing from normie Republican voters.


Here's the thing about Democrats, they don't rule via democratic means. This mail in ballot thing was a problem in 2018. The most blatant case was in AZ when the Republican candidate was winning until ballots magically appeared from "emergency voting centers" that the Democrats opened after the election was legally over (in the bluest parts of the county, btw). Democrats don't have to win the House. How do you think Obama was able to pass shit even when he only held the House from 2009 to 2013? What they do is focus on a few key races on the Senate and then fill the courts with their activists. Look at Obama's SCOTUS appointees. No philosophy, no ideals, just activists from the bench that essentially vote any way the Democrats want them to vote.

This is repeated on the circuits. Any time the Democrats fail to pass their shitty laws democratically, they go to their friends on the bench to unconstitutionally pass them. Expect the GA runoff to go to the Dems, and then expect the courts to get filled with activists that will pass anything Kamala wants them to.


----------



## Pointless Pedant (Dec 2, 2020)

SmugAutist said:


> Here's the thing about Democrats, they don't rule via democratic means. This mail in ballot thing was a problem in 2018. The most blatant case was in AZ when the Republican candidate was winning until ballots magically appeared from "emergency voting centers" that the Democrats opened after the election was legally over (in the bluest parts of the county, btw). Democrats don't have to win the House. How do you think Obama was able to pass shit even when he only held the House from 2009 to 2013? What they do is focus on a few key races on the Senate and then fill the courts with their activists. Look at Obama's SCOTUS appointees. No philosophy, no ideals, just activists from the bench that essentially vote any way the Democrats want them to vote.
> 
> This is repeated on the circuits. Any time the Democrats fail to pass their shitty laws democratically, they go to their friends on the bench to unconstitutionally pass them. Expect the GA runoff to go to the Dems, and then expect the courts to get filled with activists that will pass anything Kamala wants them to.


Joe Manchin said he wouldn't vote for  court packing or ending the filibuster because he's in a precarious seat in a very red state. They're still 1 vote short for that.


----------



## mickey339 (Jan 20, 2022)

Pointless Pedant said:


> Bring back the Bull Moose Party.
> 
> I've noticed that there's a huge amount of anti-corporate sentiment around now, so this is the perfect time to deploy red-brown alliance tactics and start pushing for social democratic policies with a strong sense of nationalism. This can pull in disaffected voters from the left and the right alike and form a united front against the neoliberals so many people despise. The successful nationalist movements in Europe are doing this, maintaining basic government public services while opposing mass immigration and cultural distortion. The leader of this movement should be someone with a clear message who does _not _act like a dick on Twitter.
> 
> The obvious evidence in favour of this approach is that Medicaid expansion passed by referendum in the state of Oklahoma, while affirmative action was defeated by referendum in the state of California. Combining "Great Society" social democracy with opposition to identity politics and the critical race mob is a clear winning combination, since the electorate is significantly left of elected officials on economic issues but a tad more conservative on social ones.


That will never work in USA.

Welfare is popular in Europe because they are still relatively ethnically homogenous so they know their money mostly goes to other Europeans. The poor whitey in USA would simply have they money taken from them and given to blackies.

Euronat parties constantly use the "immigrants are taking your welfare" rethoric and push for refugees to do stuff like picking up trash. Try and see a party in America doing that but with niggos. Would be cool to see an american nationalist movement push for an ethno-welfare state though. It would probably be far more popular than their current libertarian/ancap larping but it would also necessitate them giving up their larp in the first place.


----------



## NeoGAF Lurker (Jan 23, 2022)

Nice necrobump @mickey339 

Turns out what is next for the right is aimless meandering interspersed with worship of negroes and any other minorities as necessary to own da libs. It’s like the teabaggers of 2009-2010 except there isn’t anyone charismatic enough like El Rushbo to corral them.

The only upside is that some of them will start using the dreaded “w” word because they no longer have a choice. Nevertheless it’s all fake and gay because if they do get elected, it’ll just be the same old tax cuts for the rich and more free shit for Israel. Same as it ever was…

Although my spam email folder is chock full of baste minorities who spend more time talking about how black, brown, yellow, etc. they are than anything regarding a policy other than whining about socialism and big government, as if Republicans haven’t been pumping up the size of government since Eisenhower.

tl;dr what’s next for the right is tokenism and absolutely nothing more. How exciting


----------



## Johan Schmidt (Jan 23, 2022)

NeoGAF Lurker said:


> Nice necrobump @mickey339
> 
> Turns out what is next for the right is aimless meandering interspersed with worship of negroes and any other minorities as necessary to own da libs. It’s like the teabaggers of 2009-2010 except there isn’t anyone charismatic enough like El Rushbo to corral them.
> 
> ...


Have you considered violent, ethnonationalist insurrection?


----------



## mickey339 (Jan 23, 2022)

NeoGAF Lurker said:


> Nice necrobump @mickey339


Thanks!
I appreciate that someone appreciates my insight.


----------



## B2_Spirit (Jan 26, 2022)

If they're smart, just stand back and watch the left fail. They've already "won" for now, and the right seems disinclined to pick up some sticks and fight (by nature not relentlessly and mindlessly revolutionary, unlike the left) so just sit back and enjoy the shitshow. Or leave for countries less likely to implode.
At the end of the day any "movement" is destined to fail if the average aren't on board with it. Nobody seems particularly ready to water the tree, so just go start small peaceful communities and mind your own business. Have kids, and educate them. The future belongs to the fecund and self-sufficient. Play the long game.


----------



## Mayor Adam West (Mar 20, 2022)

B2_Spirit said:


> If they're smart, just stand back and watch the left fail. They've already "won" for now, and the right seems disinclined to pick up some sticks and fight (by nature not relentlessly and mindlessly revolutionary, unlike the left) so just sit back and enjoy the shitshow. Or leave for countries less likely to implode.
> At the end of the day any "movement" is destined to fail if the average aren't on board with it. Nobody seems particularly ready to water the tree, so just go start small peaceful communities and mind your own business. Have kids, and educate them. The future belongs to the fecund and self-sufficient. Play the long game.


Just stumbled upon this post but I agree. We have a term for this strategy in Catholic circles. It's called the Benedict option.


----------



## gang weeder (Mar 20, 2022)

Wait for the collapse then hope for the best.


----------

